# Do you think old PPI Art amps are ugly?



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

This doesn't have anything to do with how they sound.

IMO the old school white PPI Art amps are ugly. Why anyone would want some bright white amps with rainbow designs all over them is beyond me.

Im sure they sound good, but like I said above, this isn't about sound.


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

I guess the are an acquired taste.

I actually like them, thanks for reminding me of them.

I wonder what a good 4 channel is worth?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I voted no

I especially like the ProMos series art work.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Does this amp look better than an Art series?









No? So what's the point of this thread?
I don't really care about Art amps, but they are not ugly, just not your style. Someone made very precise designs for the heatsink and artwork. If you think it's ugly then you do not appreciate attention to detail and craftsmanship *or* you get some sort of satisfaction from calling them ugly.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The point was that they were relatively unique, and people notice that. I happened to like the looks of them, but I like the black ones with the circuitry graphics better. Totally subjective.

Say what you will about the aesthetics, but the real reason they are still discussed is because of how they sound.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

you better get a flame suit on for this one!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

You never watched Miami Vice on TV when you were a kid.....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

tvrift said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with how they sound.
> 
> IMO the old school PPI Art amps are ugly. Why anyone would want some bright white amps with rainbow designs all over them is beyond me.
> 
> Im sure they sound good, but like I said above, this isn't about sound.


Maybe originality doesn't appeal to some people 

Do you like to run *cookie cutter amps* that millions of people have, in your install ?

What kind of amplifiers are you running ?

C72T's, Desiderios, Milberts, etc..,


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I always preferred the look of the black PPI Arts. 

Back in the day, I remember going to the local PPI dealer and trying to order some black Arts after saving up money for quite some time. The dealer refused to order them for me and tried to sell me the white ones that he had in stock. I pulled out my wad of cash to show him how serious I was and said something like "I guess my money is no good here" as I was walking out the door. He tried to get me to turn around, but his lack of interest in special ordering the black Arts cost him the sale.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

I like the black ones, the gold ones, and anything with the circuit board graphics. The rainbow graphics didn't do it for me, but the shape of the amp is pretty cool.


----------



## O/S Amps (Aug 18, 2010)

Us older folk can usually get into the style of these amps. As many have said, though, it the quality of the amp & not the style. I have an old school ppi set up in my truck & the sound is outstanding. I do, however, like the look of the Audio Art stuff better if we are going strictly on looks. I love that simplistic design. To each his own.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I never liked them but I appreciated their uniqueness. Like some fashion clothing I hate but is unique and easily recognizable. That is probably the main appeal to most people. They were high quality, unique, and easily recognizable to everyone. Consider the Ralph Lauren polo pony or the Gucci double G.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I dont run them, but IMO the best looking amps were linear powers, black, big fins, simple....the early coustics were like that too. Guess I'm not a fashion guy, though I have nothing against good looking amps and have run them. In fact I run anything that works well in the install including mismatched amps.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Parade-worthy.


----------



## Worstenemy453 (Oct 12, 2010)

I think they look great. They are unique and for an install geared system where presentation matters, they would be one of the most desired amps. I honestly have never seen a black art series. Does anyone have a picture ?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

when they originally came out, I thought they were horrible. as time went by, they grew on me, and i eventually had many in my truck. something that did bother me was that the artwork wasn't the same throughout the line. i was, and still am for matching my amps, so that bothered me a little. lol


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I changed the original question a little bit. I am talking about the white amps. In fact, the black ones look ok IMO.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

yes on the white ones, even thought they were ugly then... but like others, I appreciated the statement.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

tvrift said:


> I changed the original question a little bit. I am talking about the white amps. In fact, the black ones look ok IMO.


Guess what I am going to say.
All well, no need.
Let's say I get a big grin every time I show them.
Here's some pics to help out.
BTW, there's some black versions on my thread," Rare A1200.2"
Enjoy!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

A few more.
BTW, these are all .2 series from 1996.
There are so many many more art designs on other .2 models and
prior years.
Also, the most important picture is the, "MADE IN THE USA"!
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

different is great, but those designs are just the most random things on them, not to mention i really dont want pink on things i own


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Art..... It is subjective.... Some may like it some may not.... Like I like to eat steam chicken while some like fried chicken.....


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I always wondered how the cooling properties were on the white Arts compared to the black Arts? I recall taking physics around the time white amplifiers started to hit the market. The lesson learned was that white took longer to heat up, but also took longer to cool off, hence the reason most heat sinks were black. Speaking of heat sinks, the Arts seemed to have less sink fins that other amplifiers from the same period.

Can someone shed some light as to whether my concerns for the white Art thermal properties were warranted or not? I want to say that Autotek also had some white amplifiers out at that time, but that was a long time ago (so I may be wrong ).


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

IMO it is like the hot rodders adage ..."If it don't go fast ...chrome it!!!"

I was never impressed with the looks ...not overly impressed with the amps in general.

>^..^<


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

ChrisB : I don't know how to say on your statements, but there's a lot of factors can affect how an amp behave.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Simplicity is Sexy....

Orion HCCA, Linear Power....both from the same era as the Art Series.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

kyheng said:


> ChrisB : I don't know how to say on your statements, but there's a lot of factors can affect how an amp behave.


I can make it simple then... Did the white PPI Arts overheat or not?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> I always wondered how the cooling properties were on the white Arts compared to the black Arts? I recall taking physics around the time white amplifiers started to hit the market. The lesson learned was that white took longer to heat up, but also took longer to cool off, hence the reason most heat sinks were black. Speaking of heat sinks, the Arts seemed to have less sink fins that other amplifiers from the same period.
> 
> Can someone shed some light as to whether my concerns for the white Art thermal properties were warranted or not? I want to say that Autotek also had some white amplifiers out at that time, but that was a long time ago (so I may be wrong ).


The amp's shape came from PPI's attempt to meet two specific criteria. 1st, heatsinks work best when an amp is mounted vertically which allows heat to rise between the slats. Since this is not practical in most vehicle installs, they came up with this unique and patented design to dissapate heat when mounted horizontally. The 2nd criteria was, due to costs, it had to be extruded. So whatever design they came up with had to be able to be reproduced using that manufacturing technique. 
Also, not many know that the amp is also designed from the factory to be liquid cooled. They have internal passages (part of the extruding process) that allows a coolant to pass through the length of the amp using PPI's front and rear plate plumbing kit.
Talk about overkill. This amp could literally have ten of them stacked on top of each other buried out of sight with no fans running at 2ohms using this cooling system. These PPI plumbing and pump components are becoming very hard to find but can be made using off-the-shelf components at a big box home improvement store. 
I have only seen two vehicles that have used the liquid cooling system which testifies the original amp's shape being very efficient at dissapating heat on it's own.
I have attached a pdf file of PPI's cooling system instruction manual that will explain further.
Bret


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

There's nothing like an Art. From inside to outside, It's an Art.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The amp's shape came from PPI's attempt to meet two specific criteria. 1st, heatsinks work best when an amp is mounted vertically which allows heat to rise between the slats. Since this is not practical in most vehicle installs, they came up with this unique and patented design to disappate heat when mounted horizontally. The 2nd criteria was, due to costs, it had to be extruded. So whatever design they came up with had to be able to be reproduced using that manufacturing technique.
> Also, not many know that the amp is also designed from the factory to be liquid cooled. They have internal passages (part of the extruding process) that allows a coolant to pass through the length of the amp using PPI's front and rear plate plumbing kit.
> Talk about overkill. This amp could literally have ten of them stacked on top of each other buried out of sight with no fans running at 2ohms using this cooling system. These PPI plumbing and pump components are becoming very hard to find but can be made using off-the-shelf components at a big box home improvement store.
> I have only seen two vehicles that have used the liquid cooling system which testifies the original amp's shape being very efficient at disappating heat on it's own.
> ...


I should have known there was more to it than what I had initially thought. After all, Bruce Macmillan designs rock solid products, and I should have realized that this would be no exception.

Thanks for the answers!


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

ChrisB said:


> I can make it simple then... Did the white PPI Arts overheat or not?


The original Arts (non .2 version) had problems with the power supply failing. This was debated by some who said it was caused by overheating etc. That problem is what spawned the .2 version with the beefed up power supply. In my experience with the Arts I have had more problems with the original Arts than the .2 version. They do get hot there is no doubt. I ran two a600.2 at 3 ohm mono to 2 12w7 for three years straight with no problems. But when I put an original a600 on one it didn't like it very well and went in to thermal shutdown a few times. But black versus white you would think black would be harder to dissipate the heat. But i have ran both since 1992-93 and have not noticed any difference between the two. Just between the originals and the .2 not color wise


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The amp's shape came from PPI's attempt to meet two specific criteria. 1st, heatsinks work best when an amp is mounted vertically which allows heat to rise between the slats. Since this is not practical in most vehicle installs, they came up with this unique and patented design to dissapate heat when mounted horizontally. The 2nd criteria was, due to costs, it had to be extruded. So whatever design they came up with had to be able to be reproduced using that manufacturing technique.
> Also, not many know that the amp is also designed from the factory to be liquid cooled. They have internal passages (part of the extruding process) that allows a coolant to pass through the length of the amp using PPI's front and rear plate plumbing kit.
> Talk about overkill. This amp could literally have ten of them stacked on top of each other buried out of sight with no fans running at 2ohms using this cooling system. These PPI plumbing and pump components are becoming very hard to find but can be made using off-the-shelf components at a big box home improvement store.
> I have only seen two vehicles that have used the liquid cooling system which testifies the original amp's shape being very efficient at dissapating heat on it's own.
> ...


I always thought that the art series was pretty sweet. Having it be able to be L/C is the best thing ever. I wish they would have continued that tradition on all of there amps after the art series.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

I have been interested in reading all of your views. You all continue to impress me with your practical knowledge, your resourcefulness, and with your awareness of the history of PPI. 

Coming out with the white amps, including the earlier ProMos/designer series and then the art amps, with their new shape and the graphics, was a risk that took courage at that time. 

I still am proud of that work, as I am of the black amps with the circuit board graphics. I loved the beauty of the circuit boards' engineering and felt they should be seen. 

With each of them, white and black, I tried to make the form and graphics as elegant as I could, to reflect the function and the spirit of what we were trying to do. It was about music and creativity. It was not market driven, but audiophiles responded. We listened to what people wanted, and then we tried to give them more than they had come to expect. We knew that we wouldn't please everyone. Having both the whites and the blacks gave PPI a safety net, in case the white amps bombed. 

I was honestly surprised when Jeff Scoon made the decision to invest in the manufacturing and distribution of these amplifiers. 

The external design of finless, extruded body was more of a challenge than it appeared to be -- the shape needed to be as small as possible, while accommodating the electronics and water cooling -- with style. The extrusion process had it's own set of limitations, and went through many versions before it was finalized. 

We each had an unusual amount of freedom to innovate within our areas of expertise, which was highly motivating. We would come together to question, collaborate, define goals, and then create more possibilities. I had, and have, great respect for the people I worked with, and I did my best to come up with a cosmetic package that could live up to the brilliance of their accomplishments. 

And yes, ChrisB, Bruce Macmillan is extraordinary.

Each individual inside PPI contributed, with passion, commitment and enthusiasm, and with minimal financial resources, to making something that was absolutely state of the art, in its time, and that is somehow still worth talking about. We were encouraged and inspired by you -- people who care about quality and excellence. 

It was hard work, sometimes scary, and I had plenty of moments when I doubted the process and the goals -- but you all, even those of you who hate my part of it, have reminded me that it was worth the effort. 

Some members of this forum have been remarkably kind to me, on and off these pages. Although I have not seen many of your faces, and don't even know most of your real names, you will always have a place in my heart. I thank you.

xxoo CHY
P.S. I don't think the old PPI Art Amps are ugly!


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> I have been interested in reading all of your views. You all continue to impress me with your practical knowledge, your resourcefulness, and with your awareness of the history of PPI.
> 
> Coming out with the white amps, including the earlier ProMos/designer series and then the art amps, with their new shape and the graphics, was a risk that took courage at that time.
> 
> ...



Even though I didnt care for the looks, I never once thought PPI wasnt top-notch.

I just hope the new PPI offerings will reflect the same passion and desire to be the best as it once was.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

ive owned 4 of them and sanded 3 of them down just because i hated the art on them.

still own them to this day they are in storage.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> I can make it simple then... Did the white PPI Arts overheat or not?


Nope, all your questions were valid, I'm not against them... But most of your question were answered.

When there's conversion of power, there's heat generations. 
You run lower impedance, it will result to hotter amp. Just have to see how you run them.


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

they sound great and I wish I still had the 10 or 12 that I owned at one time or another when I was in high school but, in my opinion, they are horribly ugly

I have never seen an install that had colors that would go good with pink, turquoise and pastels, every time I used one of these amps I had them hidden away, I remember one time replacing the covers with a piece of plexiglass that I had cut and milled with LED's on the sides that would light up the circuit boards and amp innards

the first few "good" amps that I ever owned were PPI, I could get them cheap enough to resell and make enough money such that the amps I kept were all paid for by other people, I wish PPI still made these amps instead of the "okay" amps they make today


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

It is impossible to comment on how the Art series amps were received without first considering the time frame in which they were introduced. Remember that the first white amps with the abstract "pyramids & palmtrees" were found on the Pro Mos/Mosfet Series amps around 90-91. At that time, pastel colors were considered fashionable although their use on car audio components were a 'love or hate it' thing even then. I highly suspect the designers at PPI were so sensitive of this concern that it led them to offer these amps in black as an option to those who preferred a more conventional look. CHY might be able to enlighten us on the thought processes that went into the final designs. 

The then arrival of the newly designed Art heatsink offered a larger surface area for a more 'intense' version of the original artwork. The new amps also allowed the heatsink itself to incorporate elements of the artwork into their physical construction (view an Art from its end). 

Fast forward to today and the results of CHY and the PPI team are still being talked about. The integrity of these amps has reached an almost legendary status. The debate over their esthetics continues on. Almost any artist would delighted to have people still talking/debating their work 15-20 years later.

My answer to the question posed by OP is "NO". However, I will say I much prefer the black versions of the Art series. My reasoning is simple, I just think they look more menacing.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> I have been interested in reading all of your views. You all continue to impress me with your practical knowledge, your resourcefulness, and with your awareness of the history of PPI.
> 
> Coming out with the white amps, including the earlier ProMos/designer series and then the art amps, with their new shape and the graphics, was a risk that took courage at that time.
> 
> ...


Mrs. Young,
As you can see by my forum name, I am a huge fan.
I want to thank you for taking the time to post and share your memories with us. 
I also thank you for designing the cosmetics of these beautiful amplifiers.
I don't think there will ever be anything like them again.

1st off, I must apologize for my posted pics on this thread. The reds came out like pinks. :surprised:
Anyway, I thought it was important to post them so the people reading this thread had something to view before voting.

I first saw the Arts at an IASCA show at Arizona State University in the early nineties and was blown away by their originality, performance, and the artwork. I was competing in the amateur classes at the time using 2nd hand Fosgates and could only dream of owning the Art Series (see pic of the S-10 I owned back then called White Wash).
Now that I have my own business and can afford what I want, I still choose the Arts (see pic of the components I will soon be installing).
Your legacy will live on everytime I pop the tailgate at a show.

Lastly, if you would be so kind, I have three questions I would like to ask you.
#1-Are you still painting?
#2-Is there a website I could go to and see your personal artwork?
#3-If you had to design the amps today, what would they look like?
Thank you for your time.
HUGE HUGE HUGE FAN!
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

I prefer the original PPI amps. Specifically the black Pro Mos & AM series.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

tvrift said:


> Even though I didnt care for the looks, I never once thought PPI wasnt top-notch.
> 
> I just hope the new PPI offerings will reflect the same passion and desire to be the best as it once was.


Funny how life works out.
When you first made this poll, in your wildest dreams, did you ever think the original artist would answer you?
Yes, very funny how life works out. 
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Funny how life works out.
> When you first made this pole, in your wildest dreams, did you ever think the original artist would answer you?
> Yes, very funny how life works out.
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Ive seen her posts in the other PPI thread. I have nothing against her in any way. In fact, I think the artwork she made does look nice, but not so much on amps

With all the PPI talk on here lately, I couldnt help but wonder if more people didnt like the way the old white Art amps looked.

Also, I agree with the post about the style back in the early 90's. For the time they seemed to fit..


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

Is the PPI A600.2 Art Series stable down to 1 ohm per channel?


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Mrs. Young,
> As you can see by my forum name, I am a huge fan.
> I want to thank you for taking the time to post and share your memories with us.
> I also thank you for designing the cosmetics of these beautiful amplifiers.
> ...


Dear PPI-ART COLLECTOR,
Thank you for your generous words. I was also at the IASCA event in Tempe.

Yes, I am still painting. I have a .Mac web site -- very google-able -- I am easy to find. 

ChrisB and I have spoken at length about the old amps and the evolution of PPI. I have no idea what I would be doing now --design wise -- but then it required total immersion into what could be done with materials, manufacturing processes, imaging technology, tooling possibilities, and consideration of cost factors while creating the art of it. 

My approach to the Xtant amps moved away from surface design (which had been supported by the 3-D shape of the art amps) towards a more sculptural solution, mixing the copper mesh, stainless steel body with square openings and cloisonne badges. The lower end Xtant product came with a black fin area, which was because it didn't have a cooling fan, but I liked that, too. 

The look of the Xtant amps came from me literally going to suppliers and looking at their metal forming tools, and then asking lots of questions. We could not initially afford to have special custom tooling done, so I worked with the simplest shroud I could come up with (a box with 4 bends), existing dies (square and rectangular), and the cloisonné badges. I wanted the materials to be honest, and to age well. 

I made a conscious decision to make them look as unlike PPI as I could without compromising my aesthetic.

To answer your question about what could have come next: I would hope, if I were thinking about designing equipment today, that I would be exploring all the possibilities available because of advances in imaging and manufacturing technology, and new materials which we have to work with now, and no -- they wouldn't look like the art amps. To create, I just play with ideas until something really sings, and then I hang on for a wild ride.

Were I still in the business, I am hopeful that I would have become more discerning with experience. My fear is that I might have become more self conscious and less bold. In the beginning, at Precision Power, we had very little to lose. We took plenty of criticism, and lived in a state of surprise and gratitude when what was created was received as well as it was. 

The PPI experience was incredibly demanding. To maintain my sanity and my integrity, I incorporated as much painting as I could. Painting is all about problem solving, as is art direction, industrial design and graphic design. If you are motivated, you figure out how to use the tools and you learn the skills. 

I was never trained as a "designer," and as I have written before, I approached the challenges of making a box full of electronics as art, but I think that most creative people, no matter what their title is, would do the same.

The fact is that we were having fun, and we were too naive to understand the consequences of failure, (or, at least, I was). It was exciting, and had an urgency about it. The scope of what was accomplished still stuns me. As I have said before, so much was done with so little. 

In the art part of PPI, there was no team of visual consultants, no graphic design department, no marketing department, no market surveys, no advertising agency, no outside specialist for owners manual or trades show booths, no assistants:it was just me, running as fast as I could. 

As the business (and its demands) grew, and I was finally being paid by PPI, I also contributed to the support of my step kids, and my husband and I did much of the manual labor to restore this old adobe (where we still live). In the meantime, and since 1989, I went through radical cancer treatments, with a slim chance of survival. 

In this context, every art amp was conceived and executed with pure devotion, as if it were my last opportunity to make a difference on this planet. Pure passion. No pity passes. My otherwise extraordinarily sweet husband was frequently furious with the demands that were placed on me, and the ones I created for myself.

I hope this helps clarify.

xxoo chy

P.S. Once again, I have probably explained too much. I am proud of the work I did, of the people who came together to build something good at that unique time, and I am gratified that my part of it could be well loved AND well hated. There is something strong in that. I truly appreciate that people have taken the time to express their opinions. Please forgive any mistakes or typos, and, as always, thank you.
My same old, dear husband is already asleep, and that is where I am heading, now. Good night to all you princes and princesses of the 12 Volt world.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Double post


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

waldojeffershead said:


> Is the PPI A600.2 Art Series stable down to 1 ohm per channel?


No they aren't stable that low. 

The lowest the a600.2 could go were either 2 ohms stereo for 300wrms or 4 ohms bridged. I saw some test reports from an old CA&E and they did something like 153wrms, 356wrms or 608wrms. These weren't underrated at all. 

Now the proart50 (a600.2 evil twin) was stable down to 1 ohm stereo or 2 ohms bridged.


----------



## GrandWj (Mar 13, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> Does this amp look better than an Art series?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG My friend had one of those a long time ago. He thought he was sooooo cool with his "1000watt" amp hehe. And ya I like the art series design. But I can see where its not for everyone.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

In agreement with a few others in this thread, the designs should be viewed with a bit of historical context. 
I was a striper and graphic artist back in those days and turquoise, hot pink and cool blues were popular. I was hand cutting palm trees and sunsets out of vinyl and doing cubist style stuff in the mid 80s. The Arts weren't seen as anything revolutionary to those of us doing vehicle graphics back then- it was just a reflection of what was happening artistically using a different medium. 
I'll have to drag out my photo albums some time and reminisce.  Looked cool back then, but if you took those graphics and put them on a vehicle today... yuck.
Same thing can be said for other stuff going on at that time- 
Pat Benatar, Culture Club, Thompson Twins, The Cars... Don't really listen to any of that on a regular basis nowadays, but it's fun to remember. 

<edit> ...I didn't vote.


----------



## ElusiveKandyDC (Oct 13, 2008)

To the OP's question...

I think PPI Art's are some of the most gorgeous and artistic (no pun intended) amps out there. 

As happy as I am with my Sundowns, I find it very hard to resist splurging every time I see one posted in the classifieds (especially after one too many drinks). 

Funny story....when it came to choosing a new digital delay for my board, I overspent on this just because it reminded me of the PPI's. :blush:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ElusiveKandyDC said:


> To the OP's question...
> 
> I think PPI Art's are some of the most gorgeous and artistic (no pun intended) amps out there.
> 
> ...


I could see that.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I could see that.


I can see it, too, PPI ART-COLLECTOR! It has energy. I like the controls via knobs and toggles. Also, note that it was made in Canada.
Thank you, ElusiveKandyDC.
xxoo chy


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

not ugly at all. perhaps a little dated nowdays, but hardly ugly! I like the way they look, but hell, i still listen to Poison and motley crue too. I remember drooling over those things, but back in the day i was still in a La Sounds/Jensen budget time of my life. 

my opinion of an ugly amp would be those early infinity class d amps....the brown ones that looked like turds to me. 


Back then i was in awe of the concept of watercooling. I remember reading about the arts being water-cooled, but had no idea they all could be done that way.

so many years after the fact, anyone know how one would go about retro-fitting these things for water-cooled operation? i doubt off-the -shelf parts are gonna happen all these years later...


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Watercooling is still possible with off the shelf stuff today. The cooling tubes are still under the side panels. You'll need to drill the side panels and tap the cooling tube with whatever thread pitch of the fitting you'll be using. To move the coolant around you'll just need a 12v pump. The PPI TCU was just a thermal switch and isn't really required.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

trigg007 said:


> I prefer the original PPI amps. Specifically the black Pro Mos & AM series.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

starboy869 said:


> No they aren't stable that low.
> 
> The lowest the a600.2 could go were either 2 ohms stereo for 300wrms or 4 ohms bridged. I saw some test reports from an old CA&E and they did something like 153wrms, 356wrms or 608wrms. These weren't underrated at all.
> 
> Now the proart50 (a600.2 evil twin) was stable down to 1 ohm stereo or 2 ohms bridged.


I was thinking of bridging an a600.2 to carry my 2ohm JL 12w6v2. What would you say? 600 RMS, I figured the PPI would have to be stable down to 1ohm.

What do you think?


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

an 2 ohm final load on an a600.2 is going to equal less output, higher heat, and low life.

You'll need to find a ProArt50 instead or another sub.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> I always wondered how the cooling properties were on the white Arts compared to the black Arts? I recall taking physics around the time white amplifiers started to hit the market. The lesson learned was that white took longer to heat up, but also took longer to cool off, hence the reason most heat sinks were black. Speaking of heat sinks, the Arts seemed to have less sink fins that other amplifiers from the same period.
> 
> Can someone shed some light as to whether my concerns for the white Art thermal properties were warranted or not? I want to say that Autotek also had some white amplifiers out at that time, but that was a long time ago (so I may be wrong ).


white car , black car

white reflects heat and light

black absorbs heat and light

ever seen a white wood stove

____________________________________________________________________________________

*You put some pink and purple pintriping on your ladies white car and throw these in the back and she'll be talking to the guys instead of coming home !*


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Oliver said:


> white car , black car
> 
> white reflects heat and light
> 
> ...


Ahh, but why are traditional, military grade heat sinks black?


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> Ahh, but why are traditional, military grade heat sinks black?


I checked in with Jeff Scoon (he was the CEO/President of PPI at that time) about questions in this thread. He is now with JL Audio making more great amplifiers. 

Jeff confirmed that thermal testing was done and that there was no difference in the results between the white and the black PPI art amps. The powder coating was the same thickness -- and so warm-up and heat dispersal was the same on each version. It seems counter-intuitive, but it is true.

The US military wanted the blacks because they looked more threatening. Their amp of choice was the 2350 DM -- same shroud and the same guts as civilians could buy.

By the way, Oliver, I live in an area where many people use wood stoves as their sole source of heat. Around here, I see powder coatings in every color, including white. We have a very old black cast iron stove, with chrome trim, in our workshop. It is beautiful, but it is far less effective than the newer designs.

Thanks again to all of you for your passion.
xxoo chy


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

starboy869 said:


> an 2 ohm final load on an a600.2 is going to equal less output, higher heat, and low life.
> 
> You'll need to find a ProArt50 instead or another sub.


Right on man, thanks for the info. I'm kind of in the market for a 4ohm sub, something along the lines of a 12w3v3-4, maybe something by RE Audio.

Anyway, about the PPI A300.2 now. How do you think it would match up with a set of JL c5-650 comps? (75RMS)


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

The a300.2 will do the job nicely.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Looky looky whats on ebay!
Item# 260695430110
All of them are .2 art series including a couple of a1200.2.
A little pricey though.
Bret


----------



## ben d (Nov 22, 2010)

NO....I actually like the way they look.


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

I voted no.
Eventhough the art work is dated today, the designs have a nostalgic feel that make me think of drop top 5.0's and topless jeeps.
Comparing them to today's aesthetics, I would prefer the Art series for their uniqueness over the monotony of today.


----------



## Leksikon (Nov 25, 2010)

I voted no. Love or hate the design, you can't deny that it's still one of the more easily recognizable lines in car audio. Even if you hated the design when it came out, or hate it now, you can't deny that it represents a quality product. I happen to like the design as it stands on it's own and for what it represents.

Funny that the artist popped up here and also mentioned the Xtant connection, I was just thinking about how nice it'll be to get home (from deployment) and install my Xtant 4180x and PPI 2350DM


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Let me be the 1st on this website to wish you and all your brother soldiers out on deployment a happy thanksgiving and and big thank you for your service!
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Let me be the 1st on this website to wish you and all your brother soldiers out on deployment a happy thanksgiving and and big thank you for your service!
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Amen to this!


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Leksikon said:


> I voted no. Love or hate the design, you can't deny that it's still one of the more easily recognizable lines in car audio. Even if you hated the design when it came out, or hate it now, you can't deny that it represents a quality product. I happen to like the design as it stands on it's own and for what it represents.
> 
> Funny that the artist popped up here and also mentioned the Xtant connection, I was just thinking about how nice it'll be to get home (from deployment) and install my Xtant 4180x and PPI 2350DM


Dear Leksikon,

First of all, thank you for your kind words. I love that you will bring parts of my family together in an installation. They were all made with love and great care.

Please come home safely. With Astrochex and PPI Art Collector, I also send my best wishes for the holidays and thanks for your service.

Take good care of yourself.

xxoo chy


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

IMO, the art series were just that, a work of art. Now, I love the black art series moreso than the white, but I think PPI did some amazing graphics on them.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

i love mine......


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

^ I still envy you for that damn spacer.


----------



## Potbelly (Nov 23, 2010)

speaking of ugly. anyone know where i can get my ppi art amp repainted? bought it kinda thrashed, would love to bring it back to near perfect condition....


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

Potbelly said:


> speaking of ugly. anyone know where i can get my ppi art amp repainted? bought it kinda thrashed, would love to bring it back to near perfect condition....


I would talk to this guy. 

DIYMA.com - View Profile: PPI-ART


----------



## jacampb2 (Dec 3, 2010)

IMO the black ones are dead sexy, but the white are not my favorite. I had one back in the day, and IIRC you could (or at least the rumor was) liquid cool the heat sink. That would be pretty neat, but I have never seen it done.

Later,
Jason


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jacampb2 said:


> IMO the black ones are dead sexy, but the white are not my favorite. I had one back in the day, and IIRC you could (or at least the rumor was) liquid cool the heat sink. That would be pretty neat, but I have never seen it done.
> 
> Later,
> Jason


No rumor.
Here's a pdf file of the PPI manual on how to do it.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## agentk98 (Oct 31, 2006)

I voted No as I prefer the black ones over the white. I've got the a404 and a300.2.
But they sure sound nice...
Dang! I'm really envious of that spacer *BassAddictJ*!


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

Those amps scream 90s. I love em and always will.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you, kind gentlemen!
xxoo Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Thank you, kind gentlemen!
> xxoo Carolyn Hall Young


No madam, thank you!

I know I'm being a geek about this, but it is so cool to hear from the actual artist responsible for the looks of those amps. 

Whether you like them or not, we all remember them. They will go down in history as one of the most innovative products the autosound industry has ever seen. Now that's a legacy.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

ya it's pretty amazing to have carolyn on this thread....i droll over my spacered ax400's every day


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

well yes, i think they're pretty... gotta love that gloss white paint job!


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Kind gentlemen and ladies of this forum,

I think the overarching message in these discussions is valuable. Everything each of us does, and everything we say, or don't say, IS our legacy. What you do today, is your legacy. 

I believe that people continue to respond positively to what was created by the old school Precision Power and old Xtant companies BECAUSE they were original, not just in the "look" but in the integrity of the engineering and manufacturing. They were built with courage, passion and a commitment to excellence. 

It was hard work. I didn't relish every moment, and I wasn't immune from discouragement, but this quote says plenty about what it means to work creatively:

*I never did a day's work in my life. It was all fun. ~ Thomas A. Edison*

with love from Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

They became ugly when when some "Hotshot" company tried to use the same heatsink on the Art amps! Lol! It was love at first sight for me when I saw them way back. Still love them!


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think a lot of people are confused about white vs. black thermal properties. That's all related to light absorption. White reflects a greater spectrum of light than black does. Black absorbs the light and converts it to heat. In a pitch black environment, it makes no difference. The reflected light is also what our eyes perceive as color. 

I personally love the Art Graphics, and if a poster sized print resembling their look were available, i'd certainly be in line to buy it. As it is, i'm thinking of taking one of my mint amps and mounting it in a shadow box on my wall as art...


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> I think a lot of people are confused about white vs. black thermal properties. That's all related to light absorption. White reflects a greater spectrum of light than black does. Black absorbs the light and converts it to heat. In a pitch black environment, it makes no difference. The reflected light is also what our eyes perceive as color.


An amp gets hot and dissipates heat.
Emissivity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
You must mean reflective properties.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> An amp gets hot and dissipates heat.
> Emissivity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> You must mean reflective properties.


???

I was stating that the amps will cool themselves the same regardless of color. Color only affects how much light energy is converted to heat when it strikes the amp. 

Sorry if I wasn't clear... I was stating it as thermal properties because people seemed to think color affected heat dissipation.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Dear WRX/Z28,
You were clear enough for me. Thank you for your comments.
We will talk about a poster/print another time -- thanks for asking. I actually showed an Art Amp in an exhibition. My training is in fine art, and my passion is, and was, to create beauty, no matter what I am making: consumer product, dinner on a plate, or painting.
Many thanks. I am wishing you well, and as always, I send my love to all of you -- whether you like the old PPI white Art Amps, the blacks, the ProMos, or any other flavor or brand.
xxoo Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Dear WRX/Z28,
> You were clear enough for me. Thank you for your comments.
> We will talk about a poster/print another time -- thanks for asking. I actually showed an Art Amp in an exhibition. My training is in fine art, and my passion is, and was, to create beauty, no matter what I am making: consumer product, dinner on a plate, or painting.
> Many thanks. I am wishing you well, and as always, I send my love to all of you -- whether you like the old PPI white Art Amps, the blacks, the ProMos, or any other flavor or brand.
> xxoo Carolyn Hall Young


Thats really cool about showing an Art Amp at a show!

How was it displayed?


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Dear Astrochex,
The show was in Connecticut, when the Art Amps were new. I wasn't able to attend, possibly because I was working too much. I had been invited to participate in the show, and was expected to send a painting, but the amp work was exciting to me, and seemed worth acknowledging as an ART FORM. 
It may have been mounted on a sculpture stand. In my mind's eye, it was secured at a 45 degree angle, resting on one corner, with the back of the amp towards the wall. 
It would be interesting to mount it with spacers between a wall and the backside of an amp, to let it float. xxoo Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I would love to see a picture of that art display.
Maybe one will turn up one day.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

yea, i would love to see that amp-sculpture too, got any links to photos??


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

I own 3 original white Art Series amps. 2 A300, and 1 A600. I love them in every way! 

I so badly want the Art painted spacer!!! Is there any floating around?


----------



## Miniboom (Jul 15, 2010)

I see how these amps were cool in that they matched the Fresh Prince's pants at the time, but personally I don't care much for that look TODAY.

To me it's like how an '85 Golf will forever just be an old VW, while a '67 Camaro just gets more and more beautiful every year. Both are a result of an appreciated and successful design, but only one is a true beauty in my eyes.

No offence, ms. Artist, I'm sure you're good at what you do!


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I had some in comp car 10 years ago that were fully polished and man they were good looking


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

sqshoestring said:


> You never watched Miami Vice on TV when you were a kid.....


I already had the theme song running through my head when I read this. The amps might have been about 10 years too late, but they were quite evocative of the Miami-and-neon-lights theme


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

...why does it say in "My Threads" that I just posted 29 minutes ago? I haven't posted in 3 days on this thread.

current time/date: 7:31pm MST, Feb 10th 2011


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

I love the art series amps... I even like the old AM series too.


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone think these amps are ugly? Heavens no they should not. That would be a travesty and rank right up there with blasphemy! 

These amps are literally works of art inside and out. Form meets function in every way. They could be in your trunk or on display in the Louvre, National Gallery of Art or the Art Institute of Chicago for that matter.

The graphic design for these amps was years ahead of it's time and was some of Carolyn Hall Young's best work to date (that I can afford, anyway!). 

Both versions have their own appeal and following. The black amps are classic and simple. The white amps are contemporary and stylish.

I remember a car audio magazine cover back in the day and I distinctly remember seeing an Art Series amp in blue with the circuit board in white and another in white with the circuit board in red...those were sweet.

Someday, when I win the lottery, I will bring back a similar line of Class AB amps with a sink design and graphics that will invigorate the body and mind!


----------



## dino5666 (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know a lot about the Art amps. To me they look ok and do have a unique design language. But they also look like toys not serious business.


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

dino5666 said:


> I don't know a lot about the Art amps. To me they look ok and do have a unique design language. But they also look like toys not serious business.


I guess it just depends on what you mean by "serious business." 

These were well built quality engineered true SQ amplifiers that gave you all of what they were rated to put out and then some.

It's hard to understand the quality without actually owning one. The lack of on board processing (crossover/eq) made the output that much sweeter.

Warm, rich and literally "music to your ears" in my opinion. They weren't "ear candy" like the old school Linear Power amps but definitely sweet nonetheless and you paid by the watt for one of these bad boys.

A404 ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected]) $549
A600 ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected]) $599
A1200 ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected]) $1199


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

My latest project beater car.....


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

That install would be super sweet if the box was carpeted red to match the interior and the amps were either black M/AM or Art Series with red graphics.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

jmacdadd said:


> That install would be super sweet if the box was carpeted red to match the interior and the amps were either black M/AM or Art Series with red graphics.


I went with the first series due to the din plugs for the active PPI Art crossover...they are all 3 8.5/10 or better condition.....my .2's don't have the din jack...I may redo the box someday but i thought it blended nicely with the black flat piston old school PPI 8's...plus I have a black arm rest cushion and the center dash is a black textured finish..i guess youd call it...so there are some black interior pieces as well


----------



## dino5666 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, I believe the art amps are decent amps, otherwise there wouldn't be so many collectors. Is there a top of the line art amp mode or they are all with the same design and quality?


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

this design is a little diffrent than most A300 it has more graaphics....i saw one the other day on ebay but it was all scratched up.....it sold quick for $250 mine is brand new wouldn't take less than $500 for it...but i have no intentions of selling it


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

This lil puppy is brand new as well....


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

Whats in my avitar


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

dino5666 said:


> I don't know a lot about the Art amps. To me they look ok and do have a unique design language. But they also look like toys not serious business.


Dino5666, this is not a shot at you by any means but WOW!
Toys?
I have heard them described in many ways but.....toys?

How about they're the MULLET of all amps.
All party outside, all business inside.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Double post, double post!
Yeah I know but I forgot to make a point.
I wish for more members to post close ups of the different PPI ART SERIES artwork.
I won't ever see them all, let alone own them all.
Good job Louisiana_CRX.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## dino5666 (Feb 4, 2010)

lol, MULLET of all amps. I agree with that.


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is a LOT of audio history at Amp Guts. You can find almost any amp there. The link below should take you directly to the PPI page and you will be able to see a LOT of the different models...the graphics might not be as close up as you'd like but there are some really good pics there nonetheless as well specs, manufacture dates, etc.

Precision Power - Amp Guts


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

I think old school PPI are the Cats Pajamas. You could even say Absolutely State of the ART. If the white ones are too flashy, then simply get em in elegant black. The Triangle and Circle ends seperate that flat vastness of a canvas for Carolyn to apply her masterpiece. I vote the Arts as way awesome.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

XtremeRevolution said:


> After seeing these for the first time, I would love to own one to actually use and not just store in a glass case, but alas, I doubt anyone would even sell one, let alone at a reasonable price.
> 
> Such awesome amps.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Awesome using Tapatalk


so funny you should say that

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/98883-ppi-art-a300-cheap.html


----------



## Suicide Bobb (Aug 4, 2010)

The exterior is questionable, however you cannot fault the beauty of the guts of something like an A1200...


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just picked up two very nice PPI art series amps that will be going in my DD (2003 white Maxima) I got a 404.2 and a 600.2 The 404 will be running a a/d/s 235i component set bi amp'ed . Still trying to figure out what subs to get for the 600 to run.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Every time I see this thread bumped, my heart sinks a little and I do this.. 











It's widely recognized that the PPi ART series has one of the most timeless graphic representations of most any amp EVER, not to mention it's form factor that lends to the design... 

The 80's are coming back, you see it digging itself in all the time... 

Just wait... you'll be clawing for the CHANCE at being a part of the PPi "experience"


----------



## Resonant (Mar 20, 2011)

I like the way most of them look


----------



## hokiruu (Dec 16, 2010)

Not "ugly" by any means IMO, just old-school and early-90's looking. For me it's a look reminiscent of 90's LA Gear Shoes, Sims and Kemper snowboards, Vuarnet and Vision Street wear, but with better design/art.


----------



## samos69 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not really a fan, they look good in the right context (read: the 80's) but I wouldn't put them in my car...


----------



## Audio 1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Seeing the Art series PPI amps instantly brings back many fond memories from that era.

I worked in the car audio business from 1985 to 2001 and sold PPI from the early models to the last units made in the USA by the original company. 
The ART series amps are, in my opinion, a representation of a great American company manufacturing products in this country that exemplified something very special. PPI was driven by passion and if you have ever had the pleasure of meeting Jeff Schoon you would know very quickly that this came from the top. 

The look and design was very unique and very fitting for the time period they were produced. I do not remember people disliking the design back in the day, but some did prefer the black for install specific cosmetic integration.

So, yes I personally love the look and the performance was of course wonderful. PPI's role in the early and growth days of car audio is very big and I cannot imagine not having their contribution to this industry.


----------



## thugneedluv2 (Feb 14, 2011)

That's why it's called "ART SERIES".PPI ART SERIES.Get it?ART?LOL...


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I owned a 600.2 and 200.2 a long time ago, wish I never sold them.

I had the distinct pleasure of listening to a car last week with two A404.2's and a 600.2, and I was reminded of why I enjoyed these amps so much. Beautiful display (IMHO) and great sound - nothing but gain control in the signal path....

If anyone is in the Atlanta area, you should check out Demetrius' Altima. He has been doing very well in the MECA lanes with his old amps....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/101055-wdemetrius1-nissan-altima-build.html


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Man this is funny you made this post. I have a buddy who i thought was nuts when he said they looked "gay". He isn't an audio guy. I love them. He said they look horrible and it made me pretty mad. Being that that lady Carolyn Hall Young designed the graphics and her "signature" was on the pre-.2 ones, i think it's even more unique. And their shape looks something of the sort of high end crown mouldings. The black one's my buddy likes! So do i.

That being said i have bad experience with them - .....i came into car audio when the Powerclass line was new and the arts were gone. I became intrigued with the arts and purchased a 1200.2 and a 404.2 and then learned how to tap them for water lines and bought a die and tap set, small transmission cooler, and a 12 volt circulator pump, etc etc. Got all this done an dplumbed up come to find out that the 1200 was non functional and the 404 had 1 working channel...idiot me never tested them before doing all of this! LoL at least i learned alot about them though! It was fun!


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

if you didn't like the designs printed on the white amps, the black ones were pretty cool


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

then again, i don't mind white


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

LoL boy i'm behind...i just saw Young is a member her herself! Jesus this forum is the best for us oldschool equipment fans.


----------



## go_go_thrash (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought they were a bit odd back when they came out, they grew on me.


----------



## 88monte (Jul 26, 2011)

I live in Atlanta, plenty of people here would love to have rainbows and fruity colors on their amp/ in their car... IMO: they look like chineese junk, but i know they sound good


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

Ouch Monte, that hurts claiming such beauties as Chinese junk.
Actually PPI was the originator when the Arts came out with extruded solid aluminum frames to get away from FINS on the heatsink. In a whirlwind of quality they left the FINS in the dust and and started the Chinese copying. Do you find any single amp today which utilize heat-dissapating fins? Think about it and you will understand that PPI started it all. How's that for schooling you youngsters.


----------



## 88monte (Jul 26, 2011)

ppi master- no offense intended, i know how amazing their products are (im looking into buying one now) but the white with rainbow colors is just, well its unique to say the least. and thnx for the lesson on heat sinks, being a "youngster" myself I didnt know that tidbit.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

88monte said:


> ppi master- no offense intended, i know how amazing their products are (im looking into buying one now) but the white with rainbow colors is just, well its unique to say the least. and thnx for the lesson on heat sinks, being a "youngster" myself I didnt know that tidbit.


That was stated so much better than the Chinese junk comment. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## fight4life28 (Mar 18, 2011)

I like the simple looks of Amps. it just makes it fit really into any setup because you dont have to worry about color.


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

The best eva if you ask me.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

PPI Master said:


> The best eva if you ask me.


You wouldn't happen to have the real poster would you?

I would love to frame that and place it in my future workshop.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

PPI Master said:


> The best eva if you ask me.


That's a cool poster. I had a JL Audio poster that featured 3 w6s [mind-blowing at the time... 3 subs?!?] in a triangular fiberglass baffle that they used to sell.


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You wouldn't happen to have the real poster would you?
> 
> I would love to frame that and place it in my future workshop.
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Nope Bret, I'm living in the clouds and floating on dreams and that amp just happened to pass me bye on its way upward to heaven. Actually I snapped a picture of the poster as I found it displayed in a brochure while I was rifeling through my closet taking pictures of the old school amps for that other thread. No way did I have seven bucks to waste on a poster back in 1995.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

PPI Master said:


> Nope Bret, I'm living in the clouds and floating on dreams and that amp just happened to pass me bye on its way upward to heaven. Actually I snapped a picture of the poster as I found it displayed in a brochure while I was rifeling through my closet taking pictures of the old school amps for that other thread. No way did I have seven bucks to waste on a poster back in 1995.


Well, it was a possibility.
You have everything else PPI made. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Linear Power (Feb 14, 2011)

I think the PPI design is quite nice. Dare to be different. And every design has its own pro and cons.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll say no & yes... I wasn't a huge fan of the artwork on the ProMos amps, but love the real Art series look.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

FLABAMMMM

minty ax606.2's, white AND black


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

(Drooling)

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Those are sweet looking!


----------



## Apexallan (Dec 29, 2011)

I used to love how they looked, but not so much anymore, so I just sold a 
A600 for what I paid for it back in the 90's. Gotta love that!

Edit - The black is sweet! If I had black I would have kept it since my new interior is black. The white just didn't look right!


----------



## 1990tsi (Dec 9, 2011)

I like them, much more than my 5440 

I believe my co-worker has 3 art pieces in his car, but hides them under the seats 

maybe he'll chime in here


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I like them, I'd run them, but I'm all about running gear that almost no one on here runs. I already run an amp that was one of only two made according to the builder. The new system will have a pair of identical Gladen amps. I'd see if GS3 would sell me the matching unbadged Zuki but I don't trust this particular amp in bridged mode. Never got told not to bridge but was strongly advised to use it frontstage only by Patrick.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

These amps came out when I was in high school. At the time, they broke the mold for aesthetics and sound. There is a reason these amps have such high resale value.


----------

